# Long Road To Phreeekville



## jorjorbinx (Mar 19, 2014)

Age:25
Height:6'1
Weight:191
Training Experience: 2+ years
Goals: Put on some serious LBM and do some experiments with AAS to see what works for me
AAS experience: 1 year

Im keeping this log for myself to track my progress and maybe help some other people not make the same mistakes as i do or help them make the right decision. the drug part of this log will get pretty extensive the longer it goes so if you have something to say like i don't have enough experience or something along those lines that is trying to deviate me towards my plan and goals please keep your comments to yourself. Any comments that are aimed toward helping me would be greatly appreciated and welcomed. ill be keeping track of drugs, diet, and training here.

So lets start off with the drugs that are going to be used 

-400-1000mg test-e 
-400 tren-e (May crank it up as high as 1gram later to see what i can handle)
-100-200mg proviron ED
-400-1000mg mast
-450 Deca
-3-5 iu HGH ED
-Ghrp6 250mcg and cjc-1295 100mcg no dac 3 times daily (wakeup , post workout, bedtime.)
-IGF-1 DES 50mcg split bilaterally 30 min after ghrp-6 and cjc-1295 post WO pin(workout days only)
-12.5mg exemestane ED
-.5 mg caber twice weekly

I'm not going to start my cycle using all of these compounds at once so ill start introducing new ones when i feel its time. So as of this first week ill be using 800mg tren-e and 800mg(front loading) of test-e then drop back down to 400mg of both next week. i started 3-17-14

Diet is not the greatest right now i just got back from vacation and just got some time today to prep all my food so ill be back on track tomorrow . As for now my diet has looked something like this.
-50 g whey and 3/4 cup oats blended
-chipotle burrito bowl double meat 2-3 times a day( i was busy working)
-40g whey 30g waxy maize before and after workout
-4 whole eggs 8 egg whites.

here are starting pictures just got back from vacation and no diet for 2 weeks


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 19, 2014)

legs
 smith squat quad isolated 
90x15
140x8
140x6 with drop set 50

leg press
6 plates x 12+ 3 rest pause
"
8platesx 8 drop set 4 plates

hack squat
140x10
"
standing ham raise
25x15
35x12
45x12

straight leg deadlift 
90x12
90x12
140x10


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I love logs.  Doesn't matter what the plan is just kill it


----------



## Christsean (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks great brother. I'll text or email you a more comprehensive diet plan so you can maximize your gains.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 20, 2014)

nice hamstrings !


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 20, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> I love logs.  Doesn't matter what the plan is just kill it


 will do my best 



Christsean said:


> Looks great brother. I'll text or email you a more comprehensive diet plan so you can maximize your gains.


 that would be awesome . i would like to see what you have in mind 



futureMrO said:


> nice hamstrings !


thanks bro i didnt really ever think they were that great thanks for the boost in confidence 


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 20, 2014)

diet today
50g whey with 1 cup oats
6.5oz chicken 1 cup brown rice 20 almonds
50g whey 1 cup oats with 1 tablespoon natural pb
6.5oz chicken 1 cup rice 
30 min stair master
went to dinner with gf to bjs and had a burger and a beer
50g protein shake

definitely trying to get back on track 100% but i know ill be there soon enough.
got all my meals prepped for tm. today would have been a low carb day if i known i was not going to workout today but i decided last moment to do cardio and go out to dinner instead
ill be back at the gym tm hittin chest!!!!


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 21, 2014)

3-21-14
today was the third pinn for my frontloading and i went into unmarked territory today and pinned in both biceps and it was supprisingly great. ao totals this week is 800mg tren-e  800mg test -e. 100mg proviron daily and i just started exemestane today and also caber. 
im not to sure about when to start caber so input would be awesome. 

will upload diet and workout later tonight after workout is completed.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 21, 2014)

diet 
50g whey 1 cup oats
chipotle double chicken
50g whey 1 cup oats 
6oz chicken 1 cup brown rice 
50gwhey 30g waxy maize preworkout
50gwhey 30g waxy maize post workout
3 whole eggs 6 egg whites
25g casein blend shake before bed

workout chest-calf-forearms
flat bench press
135x12
155x12
185x8
205x4

incline db press
50x12
65x10
70x8

hammer incline press
110x12
110x10

db chest fly
30x12
30x10

pullovers
40x12
40x12

dips
15
15

forearm curls
40x20
"
"
smith calf raises
180x12
"
"
i was waiting for bluesky to have a sale so i could pick up some igf-1  des, ghrp-6, cjc-1295 no dac and i decided to get some igf-1lr3 because i have never tried it. ill be starting ghrp6 and cjc on monday and sometime next week when igf comes ill throw that in there too


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 23, 2014)

sorry i didnt get to my log yesterday i didnt get home from work till 8 and then straight to gym then bed im just going to post my training because my diet was inconsistent. everything is caught up so diet will be in place from here on out.
3-22-14 weight 192.4
shoulders

arnold press sitting no back support
35x10
40x10
45x6

front raises
20x12
25x12
30x10

overhead rope extension pulldown (rear delt)
70x15
80x12
100x10

trap work

rear delt raises
15x10
"

side lat raises no back support( straight arms to the side with supination)
15x12
15x10
15x8 drop set 10


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 25, 2014)

had a busy weekend and monday but will update later tonight or tm i have a late appointment tonight so no gym and had no time earlier but will be back at it tm.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 1, 2014)

Fasted weigh in 198
hit legs yesterday 

Squats 4 sets
Leg press 4 sets last was drop set
Hack squat 3 sets 
Leg extension 3 sets
Knees started to bother me towards the end. 
Pumps have been crazy since I started hgh.
Strength and weight is steadily rising.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 1, 2014)

Diet has been 80% clean 
Sorry for the absence Iv been deal with alot of bs lately so why not take a little time for myself and do this log FTW !!!!!! Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 2, 2014)

Did Ham and calf yesterday. Yesterday was also a medium day. 
Today is a low day and I'm doing ABS and 25min stair climber 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 4, 2014)

Here is Ham workout 
Stiff leg deadlift
135X12
185X12
205x12
225X8

standing leg curl
35X12
45x13
55x8

Seated leg curl
115X12
130x12
145x10

calf raise Smith machine 
225X12
245X10
245x10

calf horizontal 
200X12
210x12
230x10

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 4, 2014)

Yesterday was a high day and fasted weigh in this morning is 200 
Bumped my hgh to 5iu and I've been taking it all in the morning and using ghrp and cjc throughout the day 
I introduced 20mg of dbol yesterday and the back pump was awesome. Here's my back workout I did last night.

pull ups
10
8
6

 barbell rows smith
135x 16
155x12
185x10
135x 10( no smith)
185X4 not good ones

lat pull downs 
120x14
140x10
160x8 d set 70x10

cable row
100x12
120x10 
140x12
160x8

Hammer high row
2 45sx12
4 45sx12
4 45s 2 25sx6

Machine lat pulldown
80X10
60x16
70X12


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 4, 2014)

Today is a medium day and I'll be doing chest today I'll continue to use dbol for the next 4 weeks.I'll post workout tonight or tm morning 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 5, 2014)

i did chest yesterday but i forgot my phone so i didnt take down my workout.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 5, 2014)

today was a medium day again and i did arms today. fasted weight 202. i have deca on hand and i think ill be adding 300 mg to my cycle on monday. im going to front load for 2 weeks at 600mg then back down to 300 . heres my workout i did today

rope pulldown 
warm up

closed grip bench press smith
135x12
185x10
185x8

dips
12
10
8

over head tricep extension 
70x12
70x10
70x10 
75x9

tricep push down (straight bar)
100x14
115x12
145x8

preacher curls 
50x12
60x12(straight bar)
60x10 drop set 40x6

bicep curls 
25x12
30x10
30x8

cable curl straight bar
85x17
100x12
115x8 drop set 50x8

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Apr 5, 2014)

Keep up the hard work brother!!!


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks will do. its about time for everything to start kickin in!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 6, 2014)

today was a low day and i did shoulders forearms and 20 min stair climber. cardio is a little easier this week but can definitely tell im short of breath quicker and i sweat alot more. here is the workout
arnold press 
35x12
40x11
45x8
55x10 drop set 30x7 ( regular overhead press)

front raises hammer
25x11
25x12
2510

overhead rope extension pulldown 
85x15
100x12
120x8 drop set 55x8
100x10

trap work 
6 platesxdont count 
6 plates
6 plates +50 

rear delt raises standing
15x20
15x13(laying on incline bench)
15x10

side lateral raises 
15x15
20x8
20x8 drop set all the way down 
10x10

behind the back forearm curl
40x 20
"
50x 20
70x12
80x10


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 6, 2014)

im having trouble isolating my upper chest. any tips or workout for building bigger chest would be greatly appreciated as it is my lagging body part. iv been pinning igf1 des in chest and hoping to see some site growth but we wont know for a couple months down the road

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 8, 2014)

did legs yesterday, was a high carb  day,  and added 600 mg ( front load )deca to my cycle  i did dennis wolf leg workout from md magazine last month and it put me in a world of hurt. i didnt finish the workout but here it is
squats 4x12
135x12
155x12
175x9
175x
hack squats 4x12-15
90x12
140x11
140x12
140x13

leg press 4x12
6 platesx12
6platesx12
back was not feeling it no belt

leg extension 4x 12-15
130x12
130x15
150x12
165x12


dumbell walking lunges 3-4 sets of 10-15 per leg





Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 9, 2014)

fasted weigh it this morning 199
did chest yesterday. here is the workout wnch press smith
135x12
185x8
205x5 drop set 135
155x8 slow controled

db flat bench
60x8
60x9
70x8 drop set 30
70x8


dips 
14
11
10

hammer incline machine 
90x12
110x12
110x6

low cable cross
30x20
35x16
40x15
40x15 drop set 15

flat bench flys 
20x12
25x12
30x


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 11, 2014)

here is ham and  arm workout from a few days ago and iv been eating med or high carb everyday trying to put on some extra weight seated leg curl warmup

Stiff leg deadlift
135X12
185X12
205x12
225X12

standing leg curl
45X12
45x13
45x11
55x9

lying one leg curl
37.5x7
37.5x12

seated leg curl
100x15
130x13

straight bar curl 
50x12
60x12
70x12
80x7

standing preacher curls
20x12
20x12
25x10
25x12

concentration curls
25x12
30x15
35x12

closed grip bench
135x12
155x12
175x6

lying skull crusher
50x12
60x12
70x9
70x9

tricep pulldown v bar
90x12
100x12
110x12
120x10

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 11, 2014)

fasted weight 202 
here is shoulder and forearm  workout from today. i will post Anabolic recap on monday seated dumbbell press no support 4x8-10
45x10
50x9
55x7
55x7

db front raises 3x8-10
20x10 steering wheels
25x10
25x10 steering wheels 

bent db rear lateral raise 3x10-12
15x12
15x12
15x12

high rope pulls for rear delts 3x10-12
55x12
85x12
100x9

lateral raises 3x10-12
20x10
20x8 d set 10
15x12 d set all way down

shoulder bombs 3x10-12 
10x12
15x10
15x7 d set 10

trap work 
6 plates
"
"+50
"
behind the back forearm curl
60x18
70x14
80x10
70x12


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 13, 2014)

did back yesterday and fasted weigh in was 203. i upped dbol to 30mg preworkout this week and really focused on good quality lifts over throwing around to much weight. overall this week was great and felt i hit every muscle from alot of different angles and got a great mind to muscle connection.  here is my back workout from yesterday 
pull ups
10
8
7

 barbell rows smith
135x 12
155x12
185x10
135x 12
135x11

lat pull downs 
120x12
140x9
140x9

cable row
100x13
120x12
140x10
160x8 d set 55


Machine lat pulldown
60x12
70x10 
70x10

db row 
45x12 90?
45x12 45?
50x12 90
50x12 45
55x10 90
55x10 45

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 16, 2014)

forgot to bring my phone for chest day but it was a great workout. i pinned igf1 lr3 pre workout into chest. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 16, 2014)

here is my leg workout from yesterday. everything is starting to kick into full blast. my sides from tren-e are little to none so im thinking about upping dose to 500 and see what sides are there. got blood work done and liver enzymes were slightly elevated from dbol but i just started liv52 today . 
squats 4x12
135x12
185x12
205x12
225x8

hack squats 4x12-15
90x12
90x15
140x12
140x13

leg press 4x12
6 platesx12
"
6plates +50x12
8platesx12

leg extension 4x 12-15
130x13
135x14
150x13
160x12


dumbell walking lunges 3-4 sets of 10-15 per leg
no way possible im burnt toast 


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 17, 2014)

changed my diet up a little bit by switching some high and low days around. goal is to get a little leaner . i gained about 17 pounds already and im sure some of this is sloppy. here is arm workout from yesterday 
straight bar curl 
50x12
60x12
70x12
80x9

preacher curls one arm 
20x12
25x12
25x12 dset 40 camber bar 
25x9 dset 50 straight bar 

concentration curls
30x12 dset 20
30x10
25x 8 sitting

hammer curls 
30x12
30x10
30x10 dset all way down 

closed grip bench
135x12
155x12
175x7
175x6

lying skull crusher
50x12
60x12
70x12
80x6 dset 60

tricep pulldown v bar
100x12
115x12
120x12
130x12

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 18, 2014)

seated leg curl warmup

Stiff leg deadlift
135X12
185X12
205x10
205X10

standing leg curl
35X12
40x12
45x11
45x10

lying one leg curl
37.5x8
37.5x8

seated leg curl
100x12
100x12
115x10

oblique super set

leg ups? 

ab crunch machine 
50x18
"
"
"

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 18, 2014)

seated dumbbell press no support 4x8-10
45x10
50x10
55x7
55x8

db front raises 3x8-10
20x12
25x10
25x10 steering wheels 
25x9

bent db rear lateral raise 3x10-12
10x12
10x10
10x12

high rope pulls for rear delts 3x10-12
70x12
85x11
100x10

lateral raises 3x10-12
15x12
20x10 d set 10
20x8 d set all way down

shoulder bombs 3x10-12 
10x12
10x10
10x10

trap work 
6 plates
"
"+50
"

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 18, 2014)

the evo hgh has had my hands cramped all day all night at 5iu .ill be dropping igf1 for a month and give my body a break from that. but everything else is pushing forward ill post more pictures next week

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 28, 2014)

last week i droped all peps but there back now.

tren-e 600mg
test -e 400mg
npp - 450mg
5iu hgh
proviron 100mg daily 
50mg dbol preworkout 
ghrp-6 250mcg 3 times daily
cjc 1295 100mcg 3 times daily
igf-1 des 50mcg pre and post workout 

body is realy starting to transform.  


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 5, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> last week i droped all peps but there back now.
> 
> tren-e 600mg
> test -e 400mg
> ...



kept everything the same other that aas i droped doses a little because i think i uped to fast
test 400
deca 300
tren 500

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 9, 2014)

added 50mg winny today
droped aromasin to 12.5 ed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 12, 2014)

solid workouts!


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 14, 2014)

droped winny today because my diet is not on point so i will bring back once i lost some weight and i am at 100% on my diet and training 
also ran out of igf-1 but everything else is the same. hopefully my body will adapt to the aas and i will stop breaking out. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 22, 2014)

droped peptides 2 days ago.
frontlaoded 600mg of eq today

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 22, 2014)

forgot to add i started t3 5/14

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 29, 2014)

added 1200mg eq this week

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

